# Mitsubishi HC9000 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7524[/img]*3D 1080p HOME CINEMA PROJECTOR*

*IMMERSIVE IMAGERY INTO THE NEW DIMENSION*
Enjoy breathtaking experiences anytime you want in the privacy of your home with the latest three-dimensional 3D High-Definition projection technolgy.
Whether watching movies, live sports or nature documentaries, Mitsubishi Electric’ s LVP-HC9000
home theater projector offers a new dimension of reality, placing you right in the middle of the action.

*Features*

*FULL HIGH-DEFINITION*

1080p resolution enables highly accurate
images and remarkably clear and vivid 3D
cinematic experiences

*HOLLYWOOD QUALITY™ VIDEO*

The Reon-Vx Hollywood Quality Video (HQV)
image processor by IDT provides superior image
reproduction for both High-Definition, Blu-ray
and DVD content.

*BUILT-IN FRAME RATE CONVERTER*

Vector analysis Technology enables highly
accurate image reproduction and Ultra smooth
transitions and stunning for both 2D and
3D images.

*IMPRESSIVE HIGH CONTRAST RATIO*

With the newly developed optical compensator
and Auto Iris significantly reduces light lost and
improving the reproduction of blacks for an
astounding black level contrast ratio up to
120,000 : 1.

*1.8X POWERED ZOOM LENS*

6-piece/17-cluster structure and higher
functionality extra-low dispersion (ED) lens
for focus optimization and minimization of
chromatic aberration.

*PREFERENTIAL COLOR REPRODUCTION*

Independent RGB and CMYK adjustment to
suit individual preferences color tones matched
to the preference of the user.

*ZOOM AND FOCUS*

Motorized powered zoom, focuses and
Lens Shift, making it easier to install into
for the whole family enjoy the 3D experience
altogether.

*ULTRA LOW OPERATING NOISE*

Fan noise is kept to an absolute minimum
for lowest audible distractions for the
maximum enjoyment of your favorite movies

Specifications

Art's Review
PJCentral Review
PJCentral Calculator

MSRP $5995


----------



## Interceptor007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not much movement on this thread!! Just calibrated my PJ Mitsubishi HC9000 with the settings a member at another site posted, and improved my PQ a little. Projector is ceiling mounted at 17' 4" from Gray DIY screen. Screen is being replaced with white DIY screen, due to having HT lighting under total black out. What an amazing PJ!! If anyone is looking for a great PJ, take a look at the HC 9000 as the prices have dropped tremendously since the beginning of the YR. I will post a pics after I get all the cables hidden in my drop ceiling. Couple of things to keep in mind when updating PJ.

1. Had to purchase new AV receiver due to 3D support needed- Replaced Onkyo TX NR805 with Onkyo TX NR809.
2. Replaced all HDMI cables to support 3D
3. Updated TMT5
4. HTPC researching video cards
5. Codecs- Update all to current specs.

Im sure I will miss something so if anyone has any advice on other updates I need to perform please feel free to let me know, as I am an amature AV enthusiast. 

Cheers everyone!! Tony:T:T:T:T


----------

